# ORION FLARE GUN SAFETY RECALL



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Maybe stickie this for awhile or at least until spring.

"WARNING: Defective Flare Guns

We probably ALL use this product on our vessels and it could be a
serious issue. IF you encounter a problem with one of these guns,
please notify me. We probably have thousands of the guns out there!
Please pass this along to your Operators in the field, IMMEDIATELY!
WARNING: Some Flare Guns Can't Be Opened!

Some of the plastic flare guns made by OLIN (now ORION) can't be opened
wide enough to accept a flare cartridge and would therefore be useless
in an emergency. Ted Swanson, a marine surveyor in Florida, regularly
checks flare guns while conducting surveys and found that 13% of the
OLIN guns (9 out of 69) he has inspected can't be fully opened.

A spokesman at ORION Safety Products confirmed the problem; nylon
material used to keep the breech closed can deform and jam the opening
mechanism. Any OLIN plastic flaregun is suspect, as are ORION guns made
before 2000, the year the mechanism was re-engineered

(guns with the modification have the USCG approval code 160 028/12/1 stamped on the body).

A recall has not been issued, although ORION has agreed to replace any of the
defective guns, regardless of age. ORION recommends checking the
operation of the guns now and at the beginning of every season; if the
breech won't open, the gun should be sent back for replacement.

Send defective guns to :
ORION Safety Products, Marine Division, 3157
N. 500 West, Peru, IN 46970

Gary L. Hill
Bureau Watercraft Safety Program Manager
USCG Capt., Chief Biological Technician/BRD
U.S.Geological Survey
c/o Center for Coastal and Wetland Studies
600 4th Street South
St. Petersburg, FL 33701
PH: 1-727-803-8747
CELL: 1-727-365-0070
FX: 1-727-803-2030
e-mail: [email protected] "


----------

